# Neuer Gaming-PC



## xCougarx (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Community, mein PC ist schon etwas älter und die Komponenten sind auch nicht mehr die besten,
 daher wollte ich mir einen neuen PC zusammenstellen oder viel eher zusammenstellen lassen. Aus diesem Grund wollte
 ich euch fragen, die viel mehr Ahnung davon haben als ich, ob ihr mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen könntet.

Der PC soll aufs Gaming ausgelegt sein und ~850 bis max.~900 Euro kosten. Dazu bräuchte ich eine W-Lan/Netzwerkkarte
 und der Rechner sollte schon vom Anbieter (ich denke da so an hardwareversand) zusammengebaut sein. Da ich finde, dass
der PC auch einigermaßen gut aussehen soll habe ich mich für das Cougar Solution als Gehäuse entschieden, den rest überlass ich euch.

Schonmal vielen Dank im Voraus.

MFG


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Januar 2013)

Du solltest einfach mal hier reinschauen. 
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/198892-pc-konfigurationen-november-dezember-2012/
Das Thema ist nicht umsonst im Forum angepinnt


----------



## xCougarx (27. Januar 2013)

Ich habe diesen Thread schon gelesen und hätte der mir weiter geholfen,
hätte ich das hier auch nicht geschrieben.

1. Sind einige dieser Komponenten dort bei Hardwareversand nicht verfügbar

2. Ist ind diesem Thread meine Preisklasse nicht vorhanden (850€-900€)

3. Ich könnte zwar einige Teile umändern, aber dazu fehlt mir die
   Kompetenz und ich will auch keine falschen Komponenten auswählen,
   die dann später nicht mit einander harmonieren, deswegen will ich da
   lieber kompetentere Leute dran lassen

Aus diesen gründen ist mein Thema hier sehr wohl gerechtfertigt und 
außerdem ist das für euch sicher keine Herausforderung einen PC 
zusammenzustellen. 

MFG


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Januar 2013)

Nur eine Frage: Wozu brauchst du eine zusätzliche Netzwerkkarte?

W-Lan-Karte ist ja was anderes, aber eine zusätzliche Netzwerkkarte?


----------



## painschkes (27. Januar 2013)

_Hey,_

_ich peil mal die 900€ an.__
_
_i5 3570_
_Alpenföhn Panorama_
_ASRock H77 Pro4_
_8GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 1600MHz CL9_
_BitFenix Shinobi_
_Antec HCG 520W_
_Samsung SH-224BB_
_Seagate Barracuda 1TB_
_Crucial m4 128GB_
_MSI HD7950 TwinFrozr_
_Zusammenbau_

_das wären dann : 886,63€_

_Ist natürlich nur ein Beispiel. :-)_


----------



## Jelais99 (27. Januar 2013)

Die Konfiguration sieht soweit recht gut aus, allerdings würde ich wohl einen anderen CPU Kühler nehmen.

Ich würde einen von den beiden vorschlagen:

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/67114/Thermalright+HR-02+Macho+Rev.A+%28BW%29.article

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/43253/be+quiet%21Dark+Rock+Advanced.article


----------



## xCougarx (27. Januar 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Nur eine Frage: Wozu brauchst du eine zusätzliche Netzwerkkarte?
> 
> W-Lan-Karte ist ja was anderes, aber eine zusätzliche Netzwerkkarte?




Dachte wäre das Selbe deswegen das ''/''.
Wie gesagt ich bin Inkompetent in Sachen PC Hardware etc. 

Und nochmal Danke an die, die mir helfen.


----------



## painschkes (27. Januar 2013)

Jelais99 schrieb:


> Die Konfiguration sieht soweit recht gut aus, allerdings würde ich wohl einen anderen CPU Kühler nehmen.



Ich würde auch einen anderen nehmen, er will den PC aber zusammengebaut haben und Hardwareversand verbaut nur Boxed-Kühler und den Panorama - daher fiel die Wahl mal wieder auf den.


----------



## xCougarx (27. Januar 2013)

Was ist mit der W-Lan Karte, welche käme da infrage?

Und nochmal ne allgemeine Frage: 

Was ist der unterschied zwischen ner ''normalen'' Festplatte und ner SSD
und warum braucht/benutzt man beide für ein System?

Danke für eure Hilfe, sehr nett von euch


----------



## Magogan (27. Januar 2013)

Eine SSD ist deutlich schneller als eine Festplatte, leider aber auch deutlich teurer. Deswegen nutzt man für größere Datenmengen HDDs. Eine SSD hält aber - ebenso wie eine Festplatte - nicht ewig. Bei einer SSD gibt es Speicherzellen, die nur eine bestimmte Anzahl Schreibvorgänge überstehen und danach nur noch gelesen werden können. Bei einer Festplatte ist die mechanische Abnutzung das Problem. Was davon jetzt länger hält, ist eine gute Frage.


----------



## xCougarx (27. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Eine SSD ist deutlich schneller als eine Festplatte, leider aber auch deutlich teurer. Deswegen nutzt man für größere Datenmengen HDDs. Eine SSD hält aber - ebenso wie eine Festplatte - nicht ewig. Bei einer SSD gibt es Speicherzellen, die nur eine bestimmte Anzahl Schreibvorgänge überstehen und danach nur noch gelesen werden können. Bei einer Festplatte ist die mechanische Abnutzung das Problem. Was davon jetzt länger hält, ist eine gute Frage.



Ok, danke


----------



## painschkes (27. Januar 2013)

xCougarx schrieb:


> Was ist mit der W-Lan Karte, welche käme da infrage?



_Entweder ein stinknormaler Stick wie zB. der oder eine Karte zum einbauen wie die._


----------



## xynlovesit (27. Januar 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt wuerde ich einen USB-Stick nehmen, habe ich bessere Erfahrungen mit und zwar von Netgear.


----------



## Legendary (27. Januar 2013)

Und ich kann definitiv von Sticks abraten, weil die NIE die gleiche Sendeleistung wie eine ordentliche Karte haben. Ich hab z.B. die TP-Link 300 und krieg hier oben endlich abbruchfreies WLAN rein (1 Stockwerk zwischen Router) während ich mit dem Fritz Stick öfter starke Schwankungen hatte.


----------



## xCougarx (27. Januar 2013)

Kann ich die SSD auch weg lassen, weil mir ne normale Festplatte völlig ausreicht
und dadurch würde ich fast 100 Euro Sparen?


----------



## painschkes (27. Januar 2013)

_Ja, kannst du - die kannst du dann entweder sparen oder in ein schickeres/größeres/"besseres" Gehäuse und/oder in eine bessere Grafikkarte investieren._

_Wobei beides nicht nötig ist._


----------



## Jelais99 (27. Januar 2013)

Du kannst die SSD auch weglassen. Aber das macht sich dann schon deutlich bemerkbar. Das System reagiert mit einer SSD wesentlich flüssiger. Die Ladezeiten und der Start fallen zudem deutlich kürzer aus.


----------



## Legendary (27. Januar 2013)

Ich sags mal so:

Die SSD, die ich mir vor 3 Monaten gekauft hab, hat meinen PC schneller gemacht als jeder RAM, jede CPU oder jede Grafikkarte die ich mir jemals in meinem Leben gekauft habe.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## xynlovesit (27. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich hab z.B. die TP-Link 300 und krieg hier oben endlich abbruchfreies WLAN rein (1 Stockwerk zwischen Router) während ich mit dem Fritz Stick öfter starke Schwankungen hatte.




wie gesagt ich rede von Netgear, habe zwei von denen in meinem Haushalt und kann von denen nur in hoechsten Toenen sprechen.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so:
> 
> Die SSD, die ich mir vor 3 Monaten gekauft hab, hat meinen PC schneller gemacht als jeder RAM, jede CPU oder jede Grafikkarte die ich mir jemals in meinem Leben gekauft habe.
> 
> Noch Fragen?



Ein etwas abenteurlicher Vergleich, wie ich finde.  Und für einen Noob durchaus auch etwas irreführend, weil er suggeriert, man könne unzureichende Leistung einer Komponente wie z.B. CPU mit einer SSD kompensieren.
Letztendlich ändern sich nur die Zugriffszeiten auf Daten, was in kürzere Ladezeiten resultiert. Damit ist der Mehrwert einer SSD aber auch schon abgegolten. Ohne passende Grafikkarte ruckelt dir jedes Spiel.
Das ändert sich auch mit 5 SSD's nicht. Wohingegen mit passender Grafikkarte und CPU ungeschmälert dem Hobby "Zocken" gefrönt werden kann und eine SSD maximal bessere Ladezeiten beisteuert. Analog dazu gilt das gleiche auch für die CPU oder dem Ram. Daraus folgt, dass eine SSD nach wie vor ein "Schmankerl" darstellt, dessen Stellenwert weit hinter der CPU, der Grafikkarte oder dem Ram anzusiedeln ist. Unter Berücksichtigung des entsprechenden "use case" natürlich.

Wenn man aber deinen Satz liest, dann könnte man meinen, dass nichts wichtiger ist, als eine SSD.


----------



## xCougarx (27. Januar 2013)

Ich überleg noch, aber wenn ich die weglass kann ich mir 
die ja noch später holen und selbst einbauen ist ja nicht so
schwer bei ner SSD. Aber wenn das wirklich viel schneller ist...
Schwere entscheidung.


----------



## Legendary (27. Januar 2013)

Klos schrieb:


> Ein etwas abenteurlicher Vergleich, wie ich finde.  Und für einen Noob durchaus auch etwas irreführend, weil er suggeriert, man könne unzureichende Leistung einer Komponente wie z.B. CPU mit einer SSD kompensieren.
> Letztendlich ändern sich nur die Zugriffszeiten auf Daten, was in kürzere Ladezeiten resultiert. Damit ist der Mehrwert einer SSD aber auch schon abgegolten. Ohne passende Grafikkarte ruckelt dir jedes Spiel.
> Das ändert sich auch mit 5 SSD's nicht. Wohingegen mit passender Grafikkarte und CPU ungeschmälert dem Hobby "Zocken" gefrönt werden kann und eine SSD maximal bessere Ladezeiten beisteuert. Analog dazu gilt das gleiche auch für die CPU oder dem Ram. Daraus folgt, dass eine SSD nach wie vor ein "Schmankerl" darstellt, dessen Stellenwert weit hinter der CPU, der Grafikkarte oder dem Ram anzusiedeln ist. Unter Berücksichtigung des entsprechenden "use case" natürlich.
> 
> Wenn man aber deinen Satz liest, dann könnte man meinen, dass nichts wichtiger ist, als eine SSD.



Sagen wir es mal so: Das Arbeiten mit Windows und mit Programmen wird durch eine SSD schneller als mit anderen Komponenten.  Is schon klar, dass eine SSD keine schlechte Grafikkarte kompensiert, das sollte vielleicht aber selbst ein DAU wissen können, da das eine ein Apfel und das andere eine Birne wäre.


----------



## myadictivo (29. Januar 2013)

würd meine SSD auch nie wieder hergeben..da liegen einfach welten zw. ner SSD und ner mechanischen HD.

das klackern und rödeln der HD vermiss ich jetzt keinen meter und die ladezeiten in games sind schon mächtig reduziert.

Xeon als alternative zum i5-3570 ?

wollte mir die tage eigentlich die o.g. CPU kaufen und somit meinen treuen phenom 840 in rente schicken


----------



## Lorachil (29. Januar 2013)

XEON macht nur Sinn, wenn du Hypertreading nutzt. Für Spiele also praktisch irrelevant, da reicht der i5 vollkommen zu.
Gruß Lora


----------



## myadictivo (29. Januar 2013)

meinste ? im gamestar cpu führer wird das ding ja als geheimtipp quasi hoch gehandelt..
auf der anderen seite ist mein rechner ne reine zock maschine


----------



## painschkes (29. Januar 2013)

_Naja, er hat die Spieleleistung eines i5 3570K und kostet dabei weniger - aber zum zocken reich auch ein i5 3470/3570 aus - der Xeon ist aber trotzdem super._


----------



## Lorachil (29. Januar 2013)

Wenn du rendering machst und vom SMT profitieren willst, dann Xeon. Bei Spielen hast du vom i5 mehr  
schau mal  pcgh:  xeon E3 im Test.
LG


----------



## myadictivo (29. Januar 2013)

ah..okay, dann werd ich wohl nen 3470 nehmen und 50 euro sparen


----------



## Klos1 (29. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so: Das Arbeiten mit Windows und mit Programmen wird durch eine SSD schneller als mit anderen Komponenten.  Is schon klar, dass eine SSD keine schlechte Grafikkarte kompensiert, das sollte vielleicht aber selbst ein DAU wissen können, da das eine ein Apfel und das andere eine Birne wäre.



Darauf können wir uns einigen. Eine bereits für den Anwendungsfall ausreichend potente CPU und genug Ram vorausgesetzt.


----------



## myadictivo (29. Januar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja, er hat die Spieleleistung eines i5 3570K und kostet dabei weniger - aber zum zocken reich auch ein i5 3470/3570 aus - der Xeon ist aber trotzdem super._



sorry fürs fragen : aber K und nicht K baureihen sind doch einfach nur in der freien multiplikator wahl unterschiedlich, oder ? der 3570k ist in o.g. Spiele-Benchmarks leicht schneller (wahrscheinlich wegen den 100MHz mehr grundtakt).
oc´en wollt ich das teil aber eh nicht, dann wäre ja auch ein billiger 3570 ohne K drin


----------



## painschkes (29. Januar 2013)

_Jo, das meinte ich ja damit. :-)_


----------



## myadictivo (29. Januar 2013)

hehe..okay, mein warenkorb nimmt langsam gestalt an.
so wie es aussieht bekomme ich mit etwas glück mein altes RAM auch mitverkauft mit dem phenom
 momentaner RAM

hat es einen grund, warum vorne 1 8GB Single Ram verlinkt wurde ? ich dachte dual-channel bringts ?

ich würd dann nämlich

 das Kit hier  kaufen


----------



## Xidish (29. Januar 2013)

Warum kaufst Du Dir nicht noch 4GB von Deinem RAM dazu?
Da sparst Du gegenüber Deinem neu ausgewähltem RAM ca 20&#8364;, die Du anderweitig verwenden kannst.

Und ja, vorne sind zwar 8GB RAM verlinkt.
Nur sind das jeweils 2x4GB Riegel. 

greetz


----------



## myadictivo (29. Januar 2013)

in der artikelbeschreibung steht 1 modul zu 8 GB ?!

von meinem RAM habe ich schon 8 GB (4x2 Module). Wenn ich sie verkauft bekomme, mach ich keinen verlust zu dem anderen.
der läuft leider nicht auf 1600MHz (zumindest hab ichs nicht eingestellt bekommen)

edit : des pudels kern war wohl die spannung von hand auf 1.64V zu stellen..daran hab ich nie gedacht und es immer bei Auto belassen. da hats mir immer bluescreens fabriziert. jetzt scheints zu laufen.
also ist RAM wechsel wirklich unfug


----------



## Jelais99 (29. Januar 2013)

Ich würde den alten RAM nicht weiter benutzen. Der interne Speichercontroller ist eigentlich nur auf eine Spannung von 1,5 V ausgelegt. Dein alter hat aber 1,65 V. Und 0,15 V über den Spezifikationen ist nicht so wenig.

Hier noch einmal nachzulesen:
*What are the Intel® Core&#153; i5 Processor series DDR3 memory voltage limitations?*

_Intel recommends using memory that adheres to the Jedec memory specification for DDR3 memory that is 1.5 volts, plus or minus 5%. Anything over this voltage can either damage the processor or significantly reduce the processor lifespan._
Quelle: http://www.intel.com...CS-032468.htm#5

Sicher das läuft auch so, aber wie sich das langfristig auswirkt, kann dir natürlich niemand sagen.


----------



## myadictivo (29. Januar 2013)

ach mensch 
aber danke für die info 

edit : set ist bestellt. i5-3570, asrock h77 pro4 und 8gb ram mit 1.5V.
hoffe die 6870 entwickelt sich jetzt nicht zur fps-bremse mit AA/AF, aber bin zuversichtlich. ansonsten kommt im märz noch ne neue graka ran


----------



## myadictivo (30. Januar 2013)

mal ne ganz dumme frage :
hab ich irgendwelche neuerungen bei netzteilen verpennt ? mein letztes hab ich nämlich damals für den Phenom II kaufen dürfen, weil irgendwelche anschlüsse vom alten nicht gepaßt haben.
jetzt ist das kind zwar schon in den brunnen gefallen und die bestellung zu mir unterwegs..aber dann könnte ich ggf morgen in der stadt noch gucken, falls ich nen neues bräuchte.

dürfte  das hier haben
nur statts 2.0 steht bei mir 2.2 compatible


----------



## Xidish (31. Januar 2013)

Hmm ... das Netzteil hat nur einen 6pol Stromanschluss.
Ich meine, die 6870er GraKa benötigt jedoch 2x 6pol Stromanschluß.


----------



## myadictivo (31. Januar 2013)

ja..aber das problem hab ich schon gelöst (die radeon läuft ja schon)..gibt ja adapter.
ich weiß auch nicht mehr 100% warum ich damals das neue kaufen mußte. irgend ein anschluss hat nicht gepaßt oder das alte war zu schwach.

solange die mainboard stromversorgung paßt bin ich beruhigt, auch wenn das netzteil jetzt kein super-duper markenteil ist..mußte damals schnell gehen, deshalb bin ich hier aufm land grad in den nächsten hardware laden gegangen und hab mir eins gekauft


----------



## echterman (31. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so:
> 
> Die SSD, die ich mir vor 3 Monaten gekauft hab, hat meinen PC schneller gemacht als jeder RAM, jede CPU oder jede Grafikkarte die ich mir jemals in meinem Leben gekauft habe.
> 
> Noch Fragen?



dem kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen. eine SSD bringt dem nutzer den sichtbarsten boost. für alles andere muss man die FPS ect vergleichen. eine SSD bringt für fast jede erdenkliche software einen speed boost.
das einzige spiel, welches ich selbst spiele/gespielt habe, was kaum von einer SSD profitiert ist SW-TOR. bei allen an spielen und anwendungen merkt man sofort den enormen boost.

aber bei einer SSD spielt der geldbeutel eine große rolle.


----------



## Xidish (31. Januar 2013)

Super ... 30sec schnelleres Booten ...
Dafür lohnt sich teure Geldausgabe bei mir jedenfalls nicht wirklich.

Mag sein, daß sie noch mehr Performance bringt - mir reicht mein jetziges System aber vollkommen.
Und die SSD hätte bei meinem alten PC auch nicht so viel gebracht.
Daher gab es bei mir durch Erneuerung anderer Komponenten wesentlich mehr Performance.

Programme starten bei mir auch so sofort nach Anklicken.
Spiele spiele ich auf Ultra mit um die 100fps.

+++

Das muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er "Ferrari Reifen auf 'nen Trabbi" aufziehen will. 

greetz


----------



## myadictivo (31. Januar 2013)

ist ja nicht nur das booten. auch ladesequenzen in games sind deutlich kürzer.
ich finde ne SSD beschleunigt auch alte systeme enorm. man verschenkt vll nen bißl leistung, wenn man dann kein neusten sata port hat, trotzdem merkt man ein deutlich beschleunigtes system und arbeiten.


mal ne frage :
in der systemsteuerung hab ich seit upgrade auf den i5 und dem board asrock h77 pro4
2 unbekannte sachen stehen.

- pci kommunikationscontroller (einfach)
- unbekanntes gerät

ich hab aber so ziemlich alle sachen von der treiber CD des boards installiert ?!

edit : so nach div. win7 update download aktionen sind die unbekannten geräte auch verschwunden. system läuft stabil, obwohl ich win7 nicht neu aufgesetzt habe. ist zwar wahrscheinlich suboptimal, aber die ganzen programme und einstellungen wieder herzustellen würd mich grade abnerven. falls das system allerdings rumspinnt, bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig.
leistungsgewinn bisher : von "holy fuck" bis .."naja..ich merk nix"  aber allein der SATA3 anschluss war das wechseln schon wert. die SSD gibt jetzt laut bechmark richtig gas


----------



## Night2010 (2. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Super ... 30sec schnelleres Booten ...
> Dafür lohnt sich teure Geldausgabe bei mir jedenfalls nicht wirklich.
> 
> Mag sein, daß sie noch mehr Performance bringt - mir reicht mein jetziges System aber vollkommen.
> ...



Geht nicht nur ums Booten. Auch Spiele laden schneller. Besonders gut wenn man sowas wie Gothic 3 Spielt.
Da fallen dann die Nachladeruckler weg.

Und 100fps auf Ultra mit ner GTS250 und nem P2 965. Das aber nicht in 1920x1080.


----------



## myadictivo (2. Februar 2013)

eben..ich denke mechanische HDDs waren schon seit jeher irgendwie ein flaschenhals. zu meinen anfangszeiten gabs ja neben den "otto-normal" platten auch immer diese endsteuren scsi systeme die schnelleres arbeiten versprachen.
mit RAID verbünden kenn ich mich nicht aus, meine aber hier würde man ja u.U. auch geschwindigkeit rausholen können, allerdings braucht man dann ja 2x die gleiche platte und verschenkt einmal den speicherplatz (so hab ich das verstanden..)
SSD ist schon praktisch. hab auch lange überlegt. die preise im verhältnis zum speicherplatz sind halt noch relativ happig. aber nachdem ich mir auf youtube 2-3 videos mit ladezeiten vergleichen angesehn hab, war das ding einfach mal bestellt.
wenn ich mir div. bewertungen durchles, sind selbst leute mit älterer hardware restlos begeistert von dem performance schub.

klar, es bringt keine fps..aber wenn man abgenervt ist vom auf fortschritts/ladebalken gucken ist ne SSD schon eine erlösung..

aber mit dem argument "bringt ja nicht viel" kann man alles als unnötig abtun...


----------



## floppydrive (4. Februar 2013)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Geht nicht nur ums Booten. Auch Spiele laden schneller. Besonders gut wenn man sowas wie Gothic 3 Spielt.
> Da fallen dann die Nachladeruckler weg.
> 
> Und 100fps auf Ultra mit ner GTS250 und nem P2 965. Das aber nicht in 1920x1080.



Da man ja auch alle Spiele auf der riiiiiiiiiiiiesigen SSD liegen hat wa


----------



## myadictivo (4. Februar 2013)

250GB reichen wohl abzüglich OS/programme für nen paar games. über sinn und unsinn von SSD weit unter 100GB fassungsvolumen kann man ja streiten


----------



## xCougarx (6. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich mir den PC bei Hardwareversand holen will steht da, dass die den CPU Lüfter nicht einbauen, sondern seperat mitliefern.
Heißt das jetzt, dass die wenigstens die Haltungsvorrichtung des Lüfters eingebaut haben und ich nur noch den Lüfter montieren muss 
oder muss ich alles vom Lüfter inklusive Halterung selbst montieren. Den Lüfter montieren, wenn die Halterung schon eingebaut ist, ist nämlich kein Problem.

Und mal 'ne Frage zum Betriebssystem:
Ich will mir Windows 7 home premium 64-Bit Version holen, aber ich habe gesehen, dass es da nochmal unterschiede gibt
wie zB. OEM, SB, mit und ohne Service Pack. Ich hab keine Ahnung was die abkürzungen bedeuten, deswegen wollte ich fragen, welche die richtige Version ist.
Schonmal danke im Vorraus 

MFG


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2013)

_Du müsstest den Kühler komplett selbst einbauen._
_
_
_Wenn der Kühler verbaut werden soll : Beim Boxed bleiben oder zum Alpenföhn Panorama greifen, der wird verbaut._


----------



## Magogan (6. Februar 2013)

Nimm die OEM-Version, die SB-Version ist für System Builder, siehe Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Builder

Service Pack ist egal, das wird eh runtergeladen, nimm also mit oder ohne, was halt billiger ist ^^


----------



## xCougarx (6. Februar 2013)

Als ich den Alpenföhn Panorama ausgewählt hab zeigt er mir aber immer noch an, dass ich den selbst einbauen muss.
Ich will aber auch nicht einen lestungsschwachen Kühler nehmen, nur weil die mir den nicht einbauen.


----------



## Xidish (6. Februar 2013)

Die OEM und die SB Versionen nehmen sich im Inhalt nichts.
Wenn Du allerdings Geld sparen willst, ist die SB Version zu empfehlen, wobei da, glaub', der Support entfällt (was aber nicht Updates betrifft).

... soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe ...


----------



## myadictivo (7. Februar 2013)

xCougarx schrieb:


> Als ich den Alpenföhn Panorama ausgewählt hab zeigt er mir aber immer noch an, dass ich den selbst einbauen muss.
> Ich will aber auch nicht einen lestungsschwachen Kühler nehmen, nur weil die mir den nicht einbauen.



und was ist das problem dabei den lüfter selbst drauf zu setzen ?!


----------



## painschkes (7. Februar 2013)

_Das man sogut wie immer das komplette Mainboard ausbauen muss und somit den PC selber zusammenbauen könnte?
_
_-----------_

_xCougarx : 

__Hast du den Konfigurator genutzt oder alle Teile in den Warenkorb gemacht und dann den Zusammenbau mit reingepackt?_


----------



## myadictivo (7. Februar 2013)

echt..? mein aktueller (boxed) i5 lüfter war zum draufstecken und afaik mußte ich damals beim phenom auch nichts von unten schrauben..
setzen die´s nicht drauf, weil beim versand sonst durchs gewicht des kühlers was passieren könnte ? der o.g. kühler wiegt doch "nur" 200gr.


----------



## painschkes (7. Februar 2013)

_Deshalb wird der auch eingebaut und größere/schwerere Kühler nicht._


----------



## xCougarx (7. Februar 2013)

Ich hab den Konfugurator genutzt.
Wenn ich die einzeön auswähle und und zusammenbau ist, dann kann ich den Lüfter nehmen?


----------



## xCougarx (7. Februar 2013)

Ich hab jetzt als Lüfter den Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) genommen, da wird nichts angezeigt, 
von wegen zu schwer. Also müssten die mir das kommplett zusammenbauen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ?


----------



## painschkes (7. Februar 2013)

_Der Macho wird nicht verbaut - bleib beim Panorama._

_Pack alle Teile in den Warenkorb und dann bei Serviceleistungen den Zusammenbau für 20€ mit rein._


----------



## xCougarx (7. Februar 2013)

Ok, hab jetzt den Panorama genommen, die SSD ersmal weggelassen um zu sparen für Spiele, etc. und 
hab die Netzwerkkarte ausgewählt.Zusammen mit dem Einbau (5€ wird mir da angezeigt!?) wären das dann 872,51 €.
Hoffe, dass ich jetzt alles richtig gemacht habe. 

MFG


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Februar 2013)

xCougarx schrieb:


> (5€ wird mir da angezeigt!?)


Das ist korrekt so. Ist zur Zeit ein Karneval-Angebot bei HW.


----------



## painschkes (8. Februar 2013)

_Netzwerkkarte = WLAN-Karte? Wenn du eine Lan-Karte meinst, die kannst du weglassen - LAN-Anschluss gibts am Board._


----------



## Night2010 (10. Februar 2013)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Da man ja auch alle Spiele auf der riiiiiiiiiiiiesigen SSD liegen hat wa



Wie viele Spiele spielst du den, das du so viel Platz brauchst?

Für 75€ gibt es ne 120GB Kingston. Und für 147€ gibt es ne 250GB Samsung 840.
Wenn man das Geld für ne große SSD nicht hat, soll man sich halt ne 64-120GB SSD kaufen und ne 1TB+ Platte dazu.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Februar 2013)

So sieht es mal aus. Für durchschnittlich 8-10 Spiele reicht eine 120GB SSD völlig aus. Aber es gibt sicherlich Leute die brauchen 30-40 Spiele auf dem Rechner und wundern sich dann das alles wieder so lahm läuft.^^


----------

